# slightly OT



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

given that you may of read a thread on another post, which several people have made subvert threats against another person (lets just say a teacher)

what would you do?


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

When you coint the question "What do you do?", I take it you're refering to what we do for a living. Hmm gee, its a CHEFtalk forum...what do we do fora living I wonder  j/k LoL

I actually am still a student of the culinary arts and havn't not been able to land a job in the field. I do, however, work for Pitney Bowes Management Services at Nestle's home office in Canada. I'm an on call employee on contract to fill in when short staffed or of a major project comes up. Thus far, I've worked in the following areas;
Printing
Shipping & Recieving
Customer Services
Company Store
GLOBE (a Canada wide Nestle project that I can't go into detail about)

Thats my current job, I also use to work for my school, fixing their old computers. Brack Electronics doing again, various things. Indigo bookstore, working the floors as sales and on the occasions, cashier. I worked in a bakery for 1 hole day but the owner was really weird, called me in the 1 day and never called me back to come back in...just "oh, wait till next week" 6 weeks later, I told her "Later b****"


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Nick, I'd report it to the board administrator or ISP or whoever can track these cyber-crimes down. Was that on this board????


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

nah, it was a misdirected link to a site, and there was a bunch of crackpots talking about an assignment that one student handed in and got an F.

anyway, this dingbat asked the name of the teacher and her whereabouts, and of course the student posted the teachers name, school that she worked at and email details.

thinking "hmm, the possible outcomes for this situation may not be very favourable for the teacher in question", i myself emailed the teacher and linked the forum page to it. I also said, if you want to contact me, to feel free.

The thread had the assignment posted on it as well, so im assuming that if i have the right teacher, then she will be able to work it out.

Dumb far right wingers.


----------

